
Chinese government censors ruling lines through Australian books - nreilly
https://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/books/chinese-government-censors-ruling-lines-through-australian-books-20190222-p50zpn.html
======
basicplus2
Hopefully this will help local printers get more work

